# Wyeast 3463 - Forbidden Yeast



## Dan Pratt (4/7/13)

On the weekend I made a Belgian Witbier with the above mentione yeast and after a previous attempt went for a much whiter hazier end beer.

Recipe for the batch. 
OG - 1045
FG - 1012
IBU - 15
EBC - 4

Raw Wheat 46%
Pilsner 38%
Rolled Oats 12%
Acidulated 4%

Mashed @ 52c/20min - 66c/90min - 72c/15min - 76c/15min






Pitched 1.3lt starter into 20 litres of wort at 19c - ferment temperature controlled within fridge.

Wort was aerated when tranfered from kettle to fermenter, then added Pure Oxygen to wort with difusion stone before pitching yeast. (conner breware product)

The Wyeast packet had FEB 13 and Beersmith suggested viabilty would be about 35%, hence the 1.3Lt starter.....I have a feeling the viabilty was higher than that......

What was out of the ordinary for the ferment was how quickly it fermented. I pitched at 8am, by 2pm the wort had alot of surface bubbles, then by 8pm the krausen had formed and was very thick.

I checked the gravity after 48hrs of ferment and was at 1.015, I checked it again and then decided to rack to secondary.

It seems bizarre that it would ferment so quickly, the only thing I can label it too is the viabilty may of been higher and the addition of the pure oxygen may of helped the process??

http://www.wyeastlab.com/rw_yeaststrain_detail.cfm?ID=54


----------



## hoppy2B (4/7/13)

Rapid yeast growth is meant to promote esters. Should be a good beer if that's what you're after.


----------



## NewtownClown (4/7/13)

Pitched a starter of Forbidden Fruit yesterday. Into a 1.072 wort at 6pm (no O2 added), it was krausening 11pm. It was dated 31st Jan so I made a 1.5 litre starter, decanted and pitched into a 2.5 litre starter of which 1.5 litres was pitched into the beer
I have used this yeast a number of times, it has always been a fast fermenting yeast...


----------



## Rowy (4/7/13)

It must be the week for this yeast. I just pitched a June13 this arvo straight from the packet on a cube of Saison that I didn't feel like hitting with my usual suspects.. Everything I have read says this yeast does its job pretty quick.


----------



## Goldenchild (4/7/13)

I also recently did a split batch with this yeast and belgian wit II 
The forbidden fruit was dated Nov and i didn't make a starter
The Wit II was dated March and made a 2L starter

The forbidden fruit was done within 3-4 days and the Wit II took around 10 days.
This yeast produced much stronger esters also. Will definitely be my choice for wits and the likes.


----------



## Rowy (4/7/13)

I pitched at 3.00pm this arvo and have action already!


----------



## lukiferj (4/7/13)

Rowy said:


> I pitched at 3.00pm this arvo and have action already!


No wonder why the ladies love you


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/7/13)

Wow, that puts my mind at ease.

Going to do a gravity reading right now to see if Im kegging/bottling this weekend or not....lol

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/7/13)

ok I just took a gravity sample and she looks delightful - white/yellow and cloudy! yay!

For the record, I now know what esters smell like, its right there.

What i forgot to mention with the recipe is I had 10g of corriander and 10g of orange zest added with 5 mins of the boil. they are there with a nice note at back of the party.

What do you guys do for cold conditioning, yes/no?


----------



## Goldenchild (4/7/13)

Pratty1 said:


> What do you guys do for cold conditioning, yes/no?


Not for a Wit or any other wheats you want the yeast to still be in suspension in the beer.
Keg/bottle and enjoy now
Upturn keg every few days or bottle before pouring and get all that yeasty goodness in there.

I dry coriander seeded mine in the keg. Delicious!


----------



## Rowy (5/7/13)

goldenchild said:


> Not for a Wit or any other wheats you want the yeast to still be in suspension in the beer.
> Keg/bottle and enjoy now
> Upturn keg every few days or bottle before pouring and get all that yeasty goodness in there.
> 
> I dry coriander seeded mine in the keg. Delicious!


I'm interested in how you went about this GC. I was thinking about doing something similar. Any advice would be appreciated. Tha coriander part that is. I also wonder if you could dry hop some dried orange peel.


----------



## NewtownClown (5/7/13)

Forbidden fruit ferments quickly but flocculates quite slowly... You want that yeast in suspension, I would bottle keg ASAP (if gravity is stable).
I keep saying I will not keg a hefe again, PITA to have to agitate the keg to keep the "yeasty goodness" floating about.



Rowy said:


> I'm interested in how you went about this GC. I was thinking about doing something similar. Any advice would be appreciated. Tha coriander part that is. I also wonder if you could dry hop some dried orange peel.


Yes, Rowy, you can. Simmer in a little water to help release the volatile oils and pour the lot into the keg...


----------



## Goldenchild (7/7/13)

Rowy said:


> I'm interested in how you went about this GC. I was thinking about doing something similar. Any advice would be appreciated. Tha coriander part that is. I also wonder if you could dry hop some dried orange peel.


 Threw in the dried orange peel and coriander seed 5 mins left in the boil.
Thought it could do with a bit more spice so when i kegged just crushed some more coriander seeds put them in a hock sock and poured the beer on top.
Probably not the best way to do it but it worked for me.
As Newtown Clown stated i would boil the orange peel also. Main reason for me would be to kill any wild yeastys


----------



## seamad (7/7/13)

I haven't tried this as i don't mind them clearing out in the keg but a quick burst of CO2 through the liquid out post ( like force carbonating) should stir things up a bit for very little effort ?


----------



## Dan Pratt (2/8/13)

Thought I would show what the beer turned out like.

Its a nice hazey yellow beer. Too much raw wheat to be honest, I would swap around the % with Pils next time. The forbidden fruit is very noticable combining the coriander and the zest making it well balanced and not over powering. Noticable Bannana and possibly cloves are present.

Overall a good version of a witbier, very sessionable!


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (2/8/13)

Looks great, love a good Wit beer.

What makes you think it was to much raw wheat?

RB


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/8/13)

RelaxedBrewer said:


> What makes you think it was to much raw wheat?


Appearance and overall malt flavour, I think it would be more refreshing with a higher % pils.

Having made a higher % pils witbier earlier in the year, I think I went over on the raw wheat...or maybe Im just being critical of my beers for self improvement


----------



## Rowy (3/8/13)

Pratty1 said:


> Appearance and overall malt flavour, I think it would be more refreshing with a higher % pils.
> 
> Having made a higher % pils witbier earlier in the year, I think I went over on the raw wheat...or maybe Im just being critical of my beers for self improvement


Nothing wrong with that Pratty!


----------



## Spohaw (20/7/15)

Made a wit beer with this yeast and it finished quicker then most yeasts ive used ..... was 3 and a half days .... Is that right?

Last wit I made with it went for over a week .... the yeast was nearly out of date but

Hoping it doesn't affect the flavour (fast ferment vs slower ferment ) , ferment temps are the same as the previous wit (17 deg C) ....last one was spot on (imo)

Cheers (Spohaw) haha


----------



## pist (21/7/15)

Forbidden fruit is a monster. Powers through a batch in no time. Im glad i put the fermenter lid on when i did mine a few weeks ago or id of had a big mess to clean up. Krausen pushing way up onto the lid


----------

